# Another Help me spend some money?



## Audio1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I am stuck on which projector to buy when my budget is only 1000-1500 dollars. I am capable and willing to build a screen, though I really need a drop down ceiling mount screen due to a fireplace I am trying to get around. I am open to any great used buys as well. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can get cheap mounts at Parts Express and Monoprice, so don't fret over that cost.

At your budget, you are looking at 720p sets. Most of the 1080p projectors are around $2k, although sometimes you can find one on sale, with rebate, etc.

Search over at projectorcentral.com or visualapex.com. PC is not a store, so they have some pretty unbiased reviews and advice. VA is a store, but they have good specs and pretty competitive prices. I bought my Sanyo Z4 a couple years back from them.

Good luck.


----------



## Audio1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Anthony thanks for the heads up on parts. How do you like your z4? I found a used one that I was considering..


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been good. A tad noisier than I would like, but that's usually when the dust filters need cleaning. For the most part, the DVD player or Xbox is louder than the projector. 

The Auto Shutter is great for keeping the lens clean.

I have almost 4000 hours on a 2000 hour bulb and it's still putting out the light just fine. 

Lack of inputs has been a problem. 1 HDMI and 2 Component filled up fast. I thought I'd have a receiver that did upconversion by now 

The real place this shines is the lens shift and throw. I have a smallish screen (92") almost 20' back. Not many projectors can handle that combination. Also, I have mine on a shelf in the back corner, so the lens shift was a must. Made setup a breeze.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

Have you considered a CRT? They are large but they put out a great pictures and the cost is very reasonable. I purchased a NEC XG110 for 500$ on Ebay with 1200 hours on it which is nothing for a CRT. I would be willing to put it up against any 2-3000$ current projector. The depth of the blacks is unbelievable.

Here is the best web sight for a CRT education.

http://www.curtpalme.com/

Here is a good place to get a feel for pricing.

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/fs.pl?projcrta

Also the best place to look is in Craigslist and your local Penny Saver type local paper. Most people that sell there have no idea what the projectors are worth.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

There are a couple of ~$1,000 1080p projectors. You can get the Optoma HD20- DLP for less than $950, the Vivitek H1080FD comes out on Monday at $999, and BenQ is also about to /just released one.


----------

